

Show HN: Pauv, a P2P Bitcoin exchange - luisivan
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/pauv/x/4135454

======
0x006A
its unclear to me what "their favourite payment processor" is supposed to be.
How does the system prevent fraud?

~~~
luisivan
Good question. So, we will implement some payment processors by default, and
obviously we are choosing the ones that do not let chargebacks. On the other
hand, as the server has both your payment details and your Bitcoin details,
the exchange happens automatically when the match is produced, so there is no
fraud possible :)

~~~
switch33
[https://inputs.io/](https://inputs.io/)

[http://bitpay.com/](http://bitpay.com/)

[http://bitmerch.com/](http://bitmerch.com/)

[http://coinbase.com/](http://coinbase.com/)

[http://fasterco.in/](http://fasterco.in/)

[http://bitstamp.net/](http://bitstamp.net/)

[https://localbitcoins.com/](https://localbitcoins.com/)

[https://campbx.com/](https://campbx.com/)

~~~
luisivan
?

